#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Тит Нат Хан. Ответы на вопросы.

## Бо

*Почему иногда я чувствую тяжесть в моем сердце?*
(есть русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (08.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2020), Гошка (16.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Должны ли мы всё прощать?*
(русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (08.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Есть ли жизнь после смерти?*
(русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (08.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Что есть Бог?*
(русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (08.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Почему у людей разная карма?*
(русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (08.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Что такое настоящая любовь?*
(Русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (08.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (08.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Любовь и счастье*
(русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (16.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (12.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Облако никогда не умирает*
(русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (16.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Как перестать злиться?*
(Русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (16.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (16.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Существует ли ад?*
(русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (17.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (17.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------


## Бо

*Как справиться с потерей любимого человека?*
(русские субтитры)

----------

Алик (17.06.2020), Владимир Николаевич (17.06.2020), Гошка (18.06.2020)

----------

